# Rental Questions for Portugal



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone, my wife and I are planning a move to Portugal later this year, but we are having a difficult time finding a good resource that addresses rental property and have the following questions that I hope you can help with:


 Need a house rental site to look up listings
 Do we need to involve a professional person (real estate agent) in the rental process?
 What are the steps and associated costs to initiate renting of a place?
 How long does it take to process a rental contract 
 How long does it take to get utilities established 
 We have two dogs (lab + medium sized mutt) - is this going to make renting more difficult/impossible?

Any help you can provide would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

prastello said:


> Hello Everyone, my wife and I are planning a move to Portugal later this year, but we are having a difficult time finding a good resource that addresses rental property and have the following questions that I hope you can help with:
> 
> 
> Need a house rental site to look up listings *I'n not sure if we can post such links here but what area do you want?*
> ...


Hope that helps


----------



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Hope that helps


Thanks Travelling-man, that helps a lot. We are interested in exploring options in the proximity of Lisbon, specifically those with train/metro access to the city. 

While we're at it, I have been trying to find a local health insurance company that offers cover in Portugal for my wife and I at a reasonable rate - we've found the usual 'scalp-em' rates from Bupa and through other so-called discounted plans.

-- PR


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most rental companies you'll find are accented to Holiday rental, you should try Lisbon and surrounding areas Estate agents most of which will handle house and apartment rental.
First thing you'll need is a Residency Visa your unlikely to get long term rental without and a NIF (Tax Number)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Most banks offer some form of health insurance


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

With regards to rentals there are sites which deal with this. They have already been covered if you do a search on this forum.

For example one site for rental http://www.olx.pt/casas-moradias-para-arrendar-vender-cat-363.

*Arrendar* is rental and just pop in the area you are looking for


----------

